
Noam Chomsky Has ‘Never Seen Anything Like This’ (2010) - thewarrior
http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/noam_chomsky_has_never_seen_anything_like_this_20100419
======
thewarrior
This article seems prophetic in hindsight. Especially this quote:

“The United States is extremely lucky that no honest, charismatic figure has
arisen,” Chomsky went on. “Every charismatic figure is such an obvious crook
that he destroys himself, like McCarthy or Nixon or the evangelist preachers.
If somebody comes along who is charismatic and honest this country is in real
trouble because of the frustration, disillusionment, the justified anger and
the absence of any coherent response. What are people supposed to think if
someone says ‘I have got an answer, we have an enemy’? There it was the Jews.
Here it will be the illegal immigrants and the blacks. We will be told that
white males are a persecuted minority. We will be told we have to defend
ourselves and the honor of the nation. Military force will be exalted. People
will be beaten up. This could become an overwhelming force. And if it happens
it will be more dangerous than Germany. The United States is the world power.
Germany was powerful but had more powerful antagonists. I don’t think all this
is very far away. If the polls are accurate it is not the Republicans but the
right-wing Republicans, the crazed Republicans, who will sweep the next
election.”

~~~
fosco
more than prophetic, was this actually published in 2010? it almost seems like
a blueprint!

~~~
glandium
It was. Corresponding reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/bt4ox/chomsky_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/bt4ox/chomsky_the_united_states_is_extremely_lucky_that/)

